# Most Frequently Asked Questions About Protein



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

How much protein do you need? How much protein can your body absorb at once? Will excess protein make you fat?Learn these answers and more! Protein: it’s the nutrient that is most commonly associated with weight training, yet it’s also one of the most misunderstood! When it comes right down to it, when you train [...]

*Read More...*


----------

